# No long ride alert with queue



## Jnd325 (Jun 17, 2021)

I know Lyft always alerts the driver if a ride will be 45 minutes or longer. However, during high traffic times when I pick up a ride and another ride is added to the queue, it doesn’t give you a chance to not except it. It doesn’t even tell you that it will be a long ride. I have now picked up several people that have been added to the queue only to realize their destination was over an hour away, so I had to cancel the ride and have them get out of the car, obviously disgruntled. How do I avoid this?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Jnd325 said:


> I know Lyft always alerts the driver if a ride will be 45 minutes or longer. However, during high traffic times when I pick up a ride and another ride is added to the queue, it doesn’t give you a chance to not except it. It doesn’t even tell you that it will be a long ride. I have now picked up several people that have been added to the queue only to realize their destination was over an hour away, so I had to cancel the ride and have them get out of the car, obviously disgruntled. How do I avoid this?


This has happened to me for Lyft multiple times. Not on Uber, though.


----------



## Bojingles (Sep 18, 2015)

Lyft doesn't notify you of anything neither does uber unless you blindly accept rides. I have serious issues with accepting.. I use average over 200/day in 6 to 8 hrs /dau now I'm earning about 150.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ok first off. Pick your phone up. Call the pax . Hi pax i want to make sure you know how to get to the rideshare location .
Also tell them . Hey lyft is hiding the distance of this trip. Ask them. If they refuse cancel . This is a pax you do not want to drive and wont tip you anyways .


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Happens to me frequently. On both ends. Sometimes it says 45 min ride and it ends up being much less. Sometimes it doesn't say anything but ends up being 50 or 60 minutes.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Go offline as soon as you pick up a pax, then go back online as soon as you drop off that pax. RESOLVED.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Turn on "Last Ride' after each accepted ride


----------



## Jae Garcia (Jun 24, 2016)

Bojingles said:


> Lyft doesn't notify you of anything neither does uber unless you blindly accept rides. I have serious issues with accepting.. I use average over 200/day in 6 to 8 hrs /dau now I'm earning about 150.


What city are you in?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I get the 45 min+ alert all the time. The rides weren't added on to another ride though


----------



## ptuber18 (Dec 28, 2018)

You can turn on last ride as was mentioned or use the destination filter and select an arrival time that is acceptable. You may still get a long ride but not unless you will have time to get to your destination on time.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Bojingles said:


> Lyft doesn't notify you of anything neither does uber unless you blindly accept rides. I have serious issues with accepting.. I use average over 200/day in 6 to 8 hrs /dau now I'm earning about 150.


Translation please?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Jnd325 said:


> I know Lyft always alerts the driver if a ride will be 45 minutes or longer. However, during high traffic times when I pick up a ride and another ride is added to the queue, it doesn’t give you a chance to not except it. It doesn’t even tell you that it will be a long ride. I have now picked up several people that have been added to the queue only to realize their destination was over an hour away, so I had to cancel the ride and have them get out of the car, obviously disgruntled. How do I avoid this?


---------------------------
Why do you not want long rides ?
You are logged on to drive/work. There is not way to avoid them and poor customer service if you accept the trip and then cancel and make people leave the car.. It is, also, a good way to get deactivated.. I often get a notice about the added on trip but it shows briefly and I miss most of the notices. I doubt if you get that many..
Did any of the responses make any sense to you ? Two of them will get you deactivated, one applies to the airports, even though that is not what you are talking about and some simply make no sense. 
Simple answer to your question -- You will not get that many long trips.. Most drivers would prefer them, not certain why you do not.. Take the trips that you are given.. The long trips will not happen that often. Logging on and off will not work.. Neither will using the destination filter -- you only get four per day..


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Every market is different.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

As Gr*yft* pays only two bananas for a no-show, I now pre-arrive all of my jobs. If I lose the two dollars, it is less of a big deal. If you touch the customer icon after you press "Arrive", you can see the destination. If you do not like it, cancel.





KK2929 said:


> Why do you not want long rides ?


........because they are not profitable, especially when there is a surge.




KK2929 said:


> You are logged on to drive/work.


I am logged ON to make a profit. In order to do this, I do some underhanded things. Profit is not everything, it is the ONLY thing. Anything else is strictly secondary........and that is on a good day.






KK2929 said:


> There is not way to avoid them



I manage to avoid most of them.



KK2929 said:


> poor customer service


Who cares?


*Q: *


KK2929 said:


> Did any of the responses make any sense to you ?



*A: *No.



.


KK2929 said:


> Take the trips that you are given.













. * 



*


KK2929 said:


> Neither will using the destination filter --


Oh yes it will, for those of us pros who know how to work it. As for you dilettantes, be a good ant and do what Master Uber and Mistress Lyft command.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------
> Why do you not want long rides ?
> You are logged on to drive/work. There is not way to avoid them and poor customer service if you accept the trip and then cancel and make people leave the car.. It is, also, a good way to get deactivated.. I often get a notice about the added on trip but it shows briefly and I miss most of the notices. I doubt if you get that many..
> Did any of the responses make any sense to you ? Two of them will get you deactivated, one applies to the airports, even though that is not what you are talking about and some simply make no sense.
> Simple answer to your question -- You will not get that many long trips.. Most drivers would prefer them, not certain why you do not.. Take the trips that you are given.. The long trips will not happen that often. Logging on and off will not work.. Neither will using the destination filter -- you only get four per day..


From Fairfield Ct both major New York airports are "long rides". Most Ct rideshare drivers are not permitted to take a new customer until they are back in Ct, thus the cost of the return trip (gas, tolls, your time) all comes out of the driver's pocket. Taking a rider to the Newark New Jersey airport is even more costly for a Connecticut driver.
Because a rideshare driver's work hours are more flexible than those of people working a 9 - 5 job, the drivers are often put upon by their families to be the one to call in case of an emergency. You probably won't be much help if you are out of state and a 3 hr drive away.
And - of course - there are working Moms who need to either pick up the kids from school or be home when the bus drops them off.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Jnd325 said:


> I have now picked up several people that have been added to the queue only to realize their destination was over an hour away, so I had to cancel the ride and have them get out of the car, obviously disgruntled. How do I avoid this?


You can't...unless you make every current ride your last ride. That means you'll never get stacked pings, which is key to keeping the wheels moving.

I just take the risk, and if the stacked ping's final destination is too far away, I cancel it. The rideshare companies are creating this mess by not giving us adequate information.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

rkozy said:


> You can't...unless you make every current ride your last ride. That means you'll never get stacked pings, which is key to keeping the wheels moving.
> 
> I just take the risk, and if the stacked ping's final destination is too far away, I cancel it. The rideshare companies are creating this mess by not giving us adequate information.


I guess some of you are still newbies on Lyft....but, if you hang around this platform enough....you will learn some great tips. Please pay attention to all of @Another Uber Driver 's posts! 

Here is how I've been maximizing my profit.....using Lyft's features that are available to me.
(Unfortunately, the same features may not be available to all of you if you are not "Platinum"...which usually means you average approx 1400 'points' per month)

TWO of the most USEFUL perks that I get for remaining 'Platinum' are:

* *See trip info before accepting rides *
AND
* *Get two additional destination filters*

Since Lyft has been offering numerous STREAK Bonuses lately.....I ALWAYS start off my shift by using a TIME FILTER. I set it up so that I will be HOME within 1.5-2 hrs.
What this does for me....is that when the Queued rides come in....and I am NOT ABLE TO SEE THE TIME AND DIRECTION info.....since I have previously SET the TIME FILTER already.....Lyft will not/CAN NOT give me a 45+ minute ride that will mess with maximizing my streak bonuses! Alot of people don't know that if you accept a 4th ride before the 1 hr window for the Streak bonus is over....you are eligible for 2nd streak bonus! This is why I prefer to do short rides only while working on a streak bonus.

*Also, *If you set your destination filter....SET a TIMER on your phone for approx 28 minutes. You MUST 'UPDATE' your time filter BEFORE 30 minutes is over or you will LOSE that Time Filter. (Personally, I get 8 filters a day....so this is usually never a problem for me....but if you only have 2-4 filters per day, you should really pay attention to this!)

So if LYFT 'logs you offline' because 30 minutes has elapsed since you set your DF.....AND you have already gotten at least ONE ride with the DF set, then you have 'USED' that DF. If you have NOT gotten a ride in those 30 minutes and LYFT logs you off.....you still have that DF available.

I've been averaging $30 an hour by using these hacks. YMMV. (No pun intended.) 









(Not counting my cash tips)


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I guess*.........................* I've been averaging $30 an hour by using these hacks. YMMV. (No pun intended.)


^^^^^^^^^^^^^Read and pay heed.^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Illini said:


> Go offline as soon as you pick up a pax, then go back online as soon as you drop off that pax. RESOLVED.


I do this now period with Lyft. I look at it as a way to send rides to a driver to get to a passenger quicker, versus the rider wondering why it's taking me so long to get to them because they don't understand their ride was added to my queue as I have a rider currently in my vehicle. Does Lyft even explain this to customers?
Additionally, doing logoffs while driving a current rider tends to give you a decent new ride that's generally in the area you've currently arrived in when you go back online when you complete your current ride.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Lyft also has a 30 minutes long trip notification. But its hit and miss when you get it. Sometimes it works and most other times it does not work. Lyft's level of service is inconsistent. That's why they are always 2nd fiddle to Uber.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Lyft also has a 30 minutes long trip notification.


It's 45, at least in California. And you don't get it if they add a ride to your queue, or switch you from one, non-long, ride to another one.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Grand Lake said:


> It's 45, at least in California. And you don't get it if they add a ride to your queue, or switch you from one, non-long, ride to another one.


And this is exactly why I ALWAYS set up the TIME filter so that I will be home in 1.5 hrs. Then, there is no way they can ADD a 45+ minute ride to me while on a ride. All I can say is that it hasn't happened YET!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> As Gr*yft* pays only two bananas for a no-show, I now pre-arrive all of my jobs. If I lose the two dollars, it is less of a big deal. If you touch the customer icon after you press "Arrive", you can see the destination. If you do not like it, cancel.


@Another Uber Driver ... how close to the pickup do you have to be to do this? Sometimes when I'm driving up to the pickup I hit arrive and Lyft complains that I've not arrived yet. Pretty sure you probably know exactly where the sweet spot is, please share 

ALSO... totally off topic but you may be the one to know this... how to run Uber on two devices and keep the second device from switching to online status once it realizes through the system that you are online? I used to run it on two phones, one offline, one online, and on the offline one I could watch surge. Veteran drivers know the value of this ability, and I seem to have lost it. My current workaround is when I'm in a surge area I stop new requests every time I pick someone up, but I'm losing time by doing that. If I can continuously watch surge, I know already whether to accept or reject a stacked ping. Ya dig? Hoping against hope you might know how to make this work. Someone must know!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ptuber18 said:


> You can turn on last ride as was mentioned or use the destination filter and select an arrival time that is acceptable. You may still get a long ride but not unless you will have time to get to your destination on time.


In Seattle you could never use a filter in the AP queue or to get rematch. goober ãnd gryft


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ted Fink said:


> @Another Uber Driver ... how close to the pickup do you have to be to do this? Sometimes when I'm driving up to the pickup I hit arrive and Lyft complains that I've not arrived yet. Pretty sure you probably know exactly where the sweet spot is, please share


I do not know _exactly_ where it is, as it seems to vary; at least here it does. I have gotten away with as much as two blocks. Conversely, I have been in front of the address and it tells me that I have pressed "ARRIVE" too soon. The General Rule seems to be at the beginning of the block if it is in the middle or the middle of the block if it is at the end. If it is in the beginning of the block, about half a block does it. My experience dictates anywhere from one block to half a block. If you fail and press "arrive anyway", you do not always get to see the destination. At times, you will, but at times you will not.





Ted Fink said:


> you may be the one to know this... how to run Uber on two devices and keep the second device from switching to online status once it realizes through the system that you are online? . Someone must know!


Technologically, I am a pretty backwards guy. I do not know how to do this, but I, as are you, am betting that _someone_ does. I have had three telephones and one tablet in my car running Uber Taxi, Hail-O, MyTaxi and my own company's call assignment programme. 

Despite that, you do give me an idea. I do have this option, which few posters here have. I wonder if I could log on to Uber Taxi on one telephone and UberX on the other. When logged on to Uber Taxi, I do get to see what UberX is doing.

I do not know about stacked pings in your market, but in mine, it shows you if there is a surge payment when it offers you the ping. If you see one, accept. In my market, at least, _if you ain't seein' no surge-gee amount on no screen, you ain't gittin' no surge-gee monn-nay_. I do suspect that many of these are account jobs. On some accounts, there is an agreement between Uber and the other party that they do not pay surge pricing. Many of the pings that I have seen that show no surge payment despite being in the middle of a surge zone are clearly at medical facilities. I hate denying a ride to someone who might need it, but, when there are surge jobs available, I am not working for base rates. This passes over the fact that far too many of those third party rides, especially from medical facilities, are nothing but time wasters and trouble. Given Uber's (and L:yft's) 1979 cab rates, you do not have time to waste on time consuming jobs.



When Lyft "adds a ride to my queue", it will show the ride bonus either when it notifies me that it is adding the ride or it will show when I go to check the ride to see if it is reasonable for me to cover it. I have seen the same thing on this that I have described on Uber, but only after the fact. It shows no bonus, but is in the middle of a discolored part of the map. I get to see this only if I decline the job or turn on LAST RIDE when I remove the added job and want to make sure that it does not add one during the completing out process. If I decide to cover the job at base rates, I never know if it was in a discolored zone when I accepted it. Lyft does duck the idea of a "Prime Time Zone" by calling it a "_Personal_ Power Zone". Lyft is under no obligation to offer anyone any bonus. It can set conditions for receiving them without notifying you of said conditions.

Of the two, I am convinced that Lyft treats its drivers worse than does Uber, although in the case of the TNCs, it is worse than horridly. ..........and Lyft wonders why it has no drivers............


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not know _exactly_ where it is, as it seems to vary; at least here it does. I have gotten away with as much as two blocks. Conversely, I have been in front of the address and it tells me that I have pressed "ARRIVE" too soon. The General Rule seems to be at the beginning of the block if it is in the middle or the middle of the block if it is at the end. If it is in the beginning of the block, about half a block does it. My experience dictates anywhere from one block to half a block. If you fail and press "arrive anyway", you do not always get to see the destination. At times, you will, but at times you will not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Another Uber Driver thanks for responding. I'm going to start pre-arriving all lyft trips for the same reason you do. I don't keep a high enough AR on Lyft to see length of trip, because Lyft is a side piece at best. I ONLY use Lyft when there is a bonus. For example, last weekend, I did 15 lyft trips (and ONLY 15) because there was a $115 bonus for doing so in my market. I only do it for bonus. Not EVER for earnings guarantees. Which is most of what they offer. Right in the trash. LOL

As far as the Uber question, and monitoring the surge while working, I'm going to try it again next time I'm out. It used to work, then stopped working, so maybe it's back to "normal" by now. Normal meaning, a second phone won't go online on it's own just because you are online on the first phone. I'll report back.

Thanks again for your input. You seem to be one of a handful of people on here who actually understands what is going on. Where is your market, just out of curiosity?


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> When Lyft "adds a ride to my queue", it will show the ride bonus either when it notifies me that it is adding the ride or it will show when I go to check the ride to see if it is reasonable for me to cover it.


How do you "check the ride?"


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

LEAFdriver said:


> And this is exactly why I ALWAYS set up the TIME filter so that I will be home in 1.5 hrs. Then, there is no way they can ADD a 45+ minute ride to me while on a ride. All I can say is that it hasn't happened YET!


Just wanted to say thanks for this and your post #17 in this thread. I've started using the time filter as you advise, and it's been working well to filter out the streak-killing long pickup/long trip pings that I can't/won't accept. One question: is there a way to get to the screen that lets you adjust the "home-by" time, other than when you're waiting for a ping? I've fumbled around trying to access it while on trips or driving to pickups, but I haven't been able to.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ted Fink said:


> @Another Uber DriverI'm going to start pre-arriving all lyft trips for the same reason you do. I don't keep a high enough AR on Lyft to see length of trip, because Lyft is a side piece at best.


I do not worry about accept rates on either one. I treat Lyft similarly to how you do. In fact, due to a few recent false reports, I am doing it even less.




Ted Fink said:


> I ONLY use Lyft when there is a bonus. For example, last weekend, I did 15 lyft trips (and ONLY 15) because there was a $115 bonus for doing so in my market. I only do it for bonus. Not EVER for earnings guarantees.


This is usually why I do it, any more. Uber might be offering three for six or eight, but, Lyft will offer three for fifteen or eighteen, here. I will burn a destination filter on the first one. That will take me to a neighbourhood where there are either many minimums or they stay there. Every once in a while, I do have to pull a no-cover to keep the streak alive. We do not get too many "quest" type bonuses here from Lyft, any more, at least I do not. Every once in a while, you will get a nice guarantee from Lyft. The best one that I ever got was a twenty jobs with a four hundred dollar guarantee. It was UBER OFF! that day. I put the grift on Gr*yft* for more than a few coins on that day. What was funny about it was that it came on a Thursday after I had come off a two week waitlisting on Gr*yft* that Wednesday for failure to like it when the customer had a fake service dog.

It is not good enough for Lyft that you haul the fake service dog, which is all that the ADA requires (at least for now). Lyft also requires you to like it. I suspect that I spent an extra week on the wait list because of the back and forth into which I got with the "Trust" and "Safety" person. She kept telling me that I was violating both the ADA and Lyft's "Service Animal Policy", which I could read here. I clicked on the here, and it showed nothing about liking it when they have a fake service dog. I called her on it several times. All that she could do was continue to respond that I could read Lyft's "Service Animal Policy" here. She wanted me to acknowledge that I had read and understood Lyft's "Service Animal Policy". I replied that it should be obvious that I had read and understood it. Had I not both read and understood it, I could not be calling her on her errors as I was. At one point, she told me that she did not feel comfortable re-instating my account. I told her that I did not feel comfortable working with a company that did not state its policies clearly and unequivocally. I told her that if Lyft wants you to like it when the customer has a fake service animal, it needs to tell you that.




Ted Fink said:


> Thanks again for your input.


You are welcome. I am happy to be of service. It is the purpose of these boards. Further, I consider it a part of my duties as an Official of this Board, a moderator, to help when I can.




Ted Fink said:


> You seem to be one of a handful of people on here who actually understands what is going on.



I have been in this business for some time. I know this business.





Ted Fink said:


> Where is your market, just out of curiosity?



...........the Capital of Your Nation.........................I see that yours is State College, Pennsylvania, closer to Altoona than Harrisburg. I have been there more than a few times, over the years, but do not know much about the market with respect to this business. I would have some clues, as it is a university town. We have several colleges, here, so I am used to dealing with students. I actually have few problems with them. I have far fewer problems with them than do other drivers on these Boards. This might be due partly to dealing with them for so many years in the cab business.[/QUOTE]







Grand Lake said:


> How do you "check the ride?"


When :Lyft adds a ride to your queue, you will see a second icon toward the bottom left of the screen, immediately to the right of the icon of the customer on whose job you currently are. . Touch the second icon. It will show you the customer's name and pickup location.. If the customer put up a photograph, you will see it, although it is quite small. If you are an old coot like me whose vision is fading, you can not see much, even with your glasses. You can look at the pickup address and decide if you want to cover it, or not. It will show what ride bonus it is offering, if any. There is a "decline" button if you do not want the job. As is typical of Gr*yft*, you get a form of a "are you sure?" message. It does tell you that declining will not affect your accept rate.

One thing to do, as well, is to be sure to turn on the "last ride" feature before you complete out your current job. The reason for doing this is that Lyft will add a ride to your queue while the current job is going through the completing out process. As it is going through the completing out process, you have no opportunity to accept or decline the job. If you cancel, it counts against you as a cancel-after-accept, despite your never having the opportunity to accept or decline.. Keep in mind that Gr*yft* takes a dimmer view of cancel-after-accept than does F*ub*a*r*.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> When :Lyft adds a ride to your queue, you will see a second icon toward the bottom left of the screen, immediately to the right of the icon of the customer on whose job you currently are. . Touch the second icon. It will show you the customer's name and pickup location


Oh, OK, just that . . . I thought maybe you were saying there's a way to look at the trip length/compass direction information you're supposed to be getting at the Gold tier, for these "added to queue" trips, or when they pull the switcheroo on you.

Incidentally, It pisses me off that they seem to lock us out from even being able to see the two icons, unless you're at a full stop. I don't know what they think they're accomplishing, telling some poor schmuck that I'm going to come get him, then 10 minutes later when I finally have a chance to see where he is, I find it's completely out of the question and decline it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Grand Lake said:


> Oh, OK, just that . . . I thought maybe you were saying there's a way to look at the trip length/compass direction information you're supposed to be getting at the Gold tier, for these "added to queue" trips, or when they pull the switcheroo on you.


The only way that I know to do that is to pre-arrive the trip. That requires at least an attempt to cover it. As you already have invested the time and effort, you really want to cancel only the most horrid of trips.





Grand Lake said:


> Incidentally, It pisses me off that they seem to lock us out from even being able to see the two icons, unless you're at a full stop.


That might be a market thing. I always can see the two icons and can touch and open at any time. I shy from it while the car is moving.





Grand Lake said:


> I don't know what they think they're accomplishing, telling some poor schmuck that I'm going to come get him, then 10 minutes later when I finally have a chance to see where he is, I find it's completely out of the question and decline it.


I must agree that this is foolishness on Lyft's part. You get the "adding new Lyft ride to queue" verbal notification. You are moving, so, you really do not want to look at it, or, in your case, you can not. You do not hit a red light for the next fifteen minutes (it is truly amazing how something like that can turn every light green, -eh? Especially a series of lights that usually turn red just as you arrive at each one.). Sometimes, you can not look at it until you drop your current customer. You see that you do not want to cover it, for whatever your reason. The customer has waited fifteen minutes and now must wait at least ten more, for his ride, and that only if he is lucky. Had they not hit you with the ride involuntarily, the customer might have gotten his ride sooner. 

Of course, sometimes you get burned on this when the customer is at the drop off address and you did not want to cover that job. This goes especially for hospitals and other medical facilities. While I hate to deny a ride to someone who needs it, too many of these jobs from hospitals, especially, are third party rides, which are nothing but trouble, as a rule. This applies triple for hospital rides. Most of them are.time consuming, as well. Given Uber's and Lyft's 1979 cab rates, I do not have time for time consuming jobs.

There have been times when I have hit a red light a block or so before arriving at the hospital, so I look at the job, see that it is at the drop-off and decline it. As I pull up a minute or two later, the customer either is still expecting me or knows that I just cancelled. I have had cancelled-on customers confront me on this more than once. I simply tell them that I am an independent contractor and it is my business why I accept or decline jobs, not Lyft's and certainly not theirs.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Grand Lake said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for this and your post #17 in this thread. I've started using the time filter as you advise, and it's been working well to filter out the streak-killing long pickup/long trip pings that I can't/won't accept. One question: *is there a way to get to the screen that lets you adjust the "home-by" time, other than when you're waiting for a ping?* I've fumbled around trying to access it while on trips or driving to pickups, but I haven't been able to.


*Short answer: No*. This is why whenever I am in the 'online, but no current passenger mode' I quickly adjust my time filter according to how many more rides I need to accomplish my streak bonus. So if I've only done one ride...and it's been half an hour since I've set my time filter for 1.5 hrs....I usually adjust it up by half an hour. But if I've already done 2 rides...I usually keep the time filter at about 1 hr. HTH.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *Lyft's level of service is inconsistent.* That's why they are always 2nd fiddle to Uber.


I know right, I prefer consistency. At least with Uber it is reliably bad.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Jnd325 said:


> How do I avoid this?


BY NOT DRIVING LYFT


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> BY NOT DRIVING LYFT


So why are _you_ still driving?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Atavar said:


> So why are _you_ still driving?


Meh, I only drive Lyft when there is a bonus. I think I mentioned that earlier in the thread. In any case the comment you quoted was me being a smart ass. If anyone asks, how to avoid (any problem with lyft), the first thought I have is "by not driving lyft." it's kind of a joke, but kind of not.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Beninmankato said:


> Turn on "Last Ride' after each accepted ride


This is not always a good idea, especially if you are dragging a big surge. Particularly big ones.

Get PAX in the car before turning last ride, then start the trip.

If your PAX cancels on you while enroute to pick them up, you’ll lose your surge because you went offline.


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> This has happened to me for Lyft multiple times. Not on Uber, though.



give this a read 
lyft tips. No long ride alert with queue


----------

